# The Shrike vs Slenderman



## Hidalgo (Sep 26, 2012)

The Shrike as seen in the _Hyperion_ series is hunting the Slenderman, and wants to place him on the Tree of Thorns. 

Slenderman feels like maybe he wants to trying killing someone other than Humans for a change. 

Setting: The forest in the Slenderman game.

They both have basic knowledge about each other.

How does this go?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 26, 2012)

... Slenderman won't even be able to see the Shrike. He gets horribly, horribly blitzed.

I'm not sure if the Shrike will be able to put him down for good, but there's no way in hell that it's losing this.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> ... Slenderman won't even be able to see the Shrike. He gets horribly, horribly blitzed.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Shrike will be able to put him down for good, but there's no way in hell that it's losing this.



Slenderman can instant teleport to another location, like in the game.

Just saying, and the low reality warping kind helps.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 26, 2012)

Teleportation doesn't help at all if you're too slow to follow it up with anything.


----------



## Atem (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Slenderman can instant teleport to another location, like in the game.
> 
> Just saying, and the low reality warping kind helps.



Teleportation does not equal speed. Slenderman would need to be of comparable speed to the Shrike to use teleportation effectively against it; which Slenderman is not.

Shrike blitzes Slendy and ruthlessly tears it to shreds over and over again until he gets bored. Don't know if the Shrike could kill it though.

Maybe Merlin's disease could do the trick.


----------



## Bullbob (Sep 26, 2012)

Can Slenderman reality warp to unravel the entire space-time continuum since the beginning of time??? Because that seems to be the only way to beat the shrike...


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Teleportation doesn't help at all if you're too slow to follow it up with anything.



according to the OBD wiki, he is also intangible. I mean I don't know if that helps.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

From what I seen, Shrike can control and manipulate time, and can teleport things into another dimension the future. But Slender can manipulate time also.

Shown in Marble Hornet, which I consider is the main "Canon" from now on, along with the 3 other famous stories of Slender.

Slenderman is a shadow the when cast, follows his target everywhere and anywhere. 

Anyways, I really think that intangibility is the biggest problem here.


----------



## Bullbob (Sep 26, 2012)

Shrike doesn't just control time, he exists in the very fabric of time itself and exists in all time all at once. he can summon hiself infinetely from different timelines and as long as a single one of him exists (he can survive even if he still only exists in a microsecond). I'm betting this goes to a draw since even if strike is much more powerful he can,t outright kill slenderman.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

Bullbob said:


> Shrike doesn't just control time, he exists in the very fabric of time itself and exists in all time all at once. he can summon hiself infinetely from different timelines and as long as a single one of him exists (he can survive even if he still only exists in a microsecond). I'm betting this goes to a draw since even if strike is much more powerful he can,t outright kill slenderman.



Isn't that every battle involving Slenderman?


----------



## Weather (Sep 26, 2012)

Slenderman gets punched, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again...(x10000000000000000xxx)


Slenderman just doesn't realize it.

Seriously Slenderman does jack shit here.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> The Shrike as seen in the _Hyperion_ series is hunting the Slenderman, and wants to place him on the Tree of Thorns.
> 
> Slenderman feels like maybe he wants to trying killing someone other than Humans for a change.
> 
> ...



Okay so yeah, Slendy can't do anything but The Shrike having basic knowledge of Slendy would be detrimental because that means it adds to his bank of believers (going by the seeing is believing logic that almost all things use). But yeah, Slendy can't do anything here. So its either a tie or I'm being horribly stupid and I missed some Anti-Slendy weapon/ability that The Shrike has.

On a side note, Why not put Slendy against Batman

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

Because everyone Slenderman thread is either a stalemate, or something that someone have to bring someone like Squirrel Girl to beat.

Oh yeah, I went there.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 26, 2012)

Slenderman finds himself on a tree 1 microsecond after the match starts




Weather said:


> Slenderman gets punched, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again...(x10000000000000000xxx)




With a spoon


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Because everyone Slenderman thread is either a stalemate, or something that someone have to bring someone like Squirrel Girl to beat.
> 
> Oh yeah, I went there.



Squirrel Girl? Wouldn't that count as a spite thread?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Squirrel Girl? Wouldn't that count as a spite thread?



Squirrel girl threads are more funny than spite, people don't know what they are talking about with squirrel girl.

She has shown that she can take Wolverine in a fight, without squirrels (until he tried to cheat). And this fight was not off panel.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Squirrel girl threads are more funny than spite, people don't know what they are talking about with squirrel girl.
> 
> She has shown that she can take Wolverine in a fight, without squirrels (until he tried to cheat). And this fight was not off panel.



Oh I just thought that since Squirrel has Off-panel stomped so many people that might just end up adding Slendy to the list of off-panel stomps.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Oh I just thought that since Squirrel has Off-panel stomped so many people that might just end up adding Slendy to the list of off-panel stomps.



I mean, you could say she can because she beat Thanos, but then again, you couldn't because it was off-panel.....but she did beat Wolverine, therefore she is not too low in feats, but then again, Wolverine is not too high up there....you know...


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> I mean, you could say she can because she beat Thanos, but then again, you couldn't because it was off-panel.....but she did beat Wolverine, therefore she is not too low in feats, but then again, Wolverine is not too high up there....you know...



Oh okay, that makes sense.


----------



## Bullbob (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Squirrel girl threads are more funny than spite, people don't know what they are talking about with squirrel girl.
> 
> She has shown that she can take Wolverine in a fight, without squirrels (until he tried to cheat). And this fight was not off panel.



She didn t take him in that fight if i remember loll. It was her against Wolverine, she hit him with about 4 punches and kicks, and then turned around like an idiot as if she had won when he fell down without even being ko d. Wolverine then put her in an armlock saying "you don't turn your back in a fight". She then surrounded him with a hundred squirrels. Wolveine said he wouldn't use his claws in that fight and he didn't so he didn't cheat. How smart is turning your back to a guy that wasn't even knocked out and has instantaneous healing lol. She is pretty much  an idiot and her winning against srong foes is just an in joke by writers.


----------



## Bullbob (Sep 27, 2012)

Unless you are talking about another fight i don,t remember which is possible.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Bullbob said:


> Unless you are talking about another fight i don,t remember which is possible.



It was a sparring KO 



Anyways, OT:

Nobody wins, we are all losers because Slendy can't die and blah blah blah.


----------



## Bullbob (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope it's the same fight. Put the next panels after that. You ll see it didn t end in her winning before she used her squirrels.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Shrike wins. Time travel+killing all believers of Slenderman+killing Slenderman in its weakned state.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Shrike wins. Time travel+killing all believers of Slenderman+killing Slenderman in its weakned state.



It'd have to kill/mind wipe itself otherwise technically he'd continue to exist. Also, I don't think that knowing how to kill Slendy counts as basic knowledge... so you're assuming Shrike knows how to kill Slendy which is a pretty big assumption.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

The Slender Man threads are getting fucking stupid now...

Not sure if Shrike can do much to harm a Tulpa but Slender Man isn't doing anything any time soon...just like most threads.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2012)

So weaknesses aren't basic knowledge?
Can't the Shrike terminate his own memory?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So weaknesses aren't basic knowledge?
> Can't the Shrike terminate his own memory?



Last I checked no, weaknesses were not covered under basic knowledge. And the Shrike terminating its own memory still requires that it knows to do that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> The Slender Man threads are getting fucking stupid now...
> 
> Not sure if Shrike can do much to harm a Tulpa but Slender Man isn't doing anything any time soon...just like most threads.



So true


@topic
Slenderman still loses because its a no limits fallacy entity that gets wanked by internet fiction writers.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So true
> 
> 
> @topic
> Slenderman still loses because its a no limits fallacy entity that gets wanked by internet fiction writers.



Its not getting wanked if that's its canon. That's like saying all DC characters got wanked by their creatures because they're so damn powerful. And what part of Slendy is a no limits fallacy?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Slender Man is a walking NLF, his abilities are not clearly defined and his tulpa nature allows him to stalemate beings that are much more powerful than him, it's lame


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Slender Man is a walking NLF, his abilities are not clearly defined and his tulpa nature allows him to stalemate beings that are much more powerful than him, it's lame



Oh yeah his potential is a NLF but his powers as they are currently aren't NLFs.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 27, 2012)

Slendy shall feed the Tree of Pain for a glorious eternity. seriously while Shrike might not be able to end him permanently, Slendy can do all of jack shit to him.

Shrike wins through sheer just wearing Slenderman down, or by nabbing him and hauling his ass up on the tree of pain


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

People don't seem to understand the word "Intangibility". :/


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Shitty thread regardless. What the fuck do you honestly expect SM to do here?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

If he is created by the subconsciousness of humans couldn't the Shrike kill him by killing every human?


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 27, 2012)

That would take the shrike what...1 second to do ? less ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> That would take the shrike what...1 second to do ? less ?



Wanna add temporal cloning to the mix?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> If he is created by the subconsciousness of humans couldn't the Shrike kill him by killing every human?



in some mythos slender has existed way before human civilization
I think it just makes him stronger and be able to stalk those who believe in him


----------



## All Star Rogue (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> according to the OBD wiki, he is also intangible. I mean I don't know if that helps.



He was never intangible. In any story. Ever. He's been *struck* in Blog/Vlogs. He just shrugs it off, and responds with a counterattack. Though I mean that in his Mythos. Not for... whatever The Shrike is, and the damage it can deal out.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> in some mythos slender has existed way before human civilization
> I think it just makes him stronger and be able to stalk those who believe in him



Humans have been around a long time before human civilization.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Slendy shall feed the Tree of Pain for a glorious eternity. seriously while Shrike might not be able to end him permanently, Slendy can do all of jack shit to him.
> 
> Shrike wins through sheer just wearing Slenderman down, or by nabbing him and hauling his ass up on the tree of pain



Slendy can become intangible...



Endless Mike said:


> If he is created by the subconsciousness of humans couldn't the Shrike kill him by killing every human?



He is in some of the stories, but not in others. And that would require that the Shrike knew exactly what was necessary to kill Slendy.



All Star Rogue said:


> He was never intangible. In any story. Ever. He's been *struck* in Blog/Vlogs. He just shrugs it off, and responds with a counterattack. Though I mean that in his Mythos. Not for... whatever The Shrike is, and the damage it can deal out.



He existed as a shadow in one story so he has been intangible.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 27, 2012)

I only know Shrike and I know he still rapes.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> I only know Shrike and I know he still rapes.



Pretty sure this ends in a tie unless you give Shrike knowledge of Slendy's weakness.


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 27, 2012)

Well given enough time the shrike will just get bored and decides to kill every human alive at some point.

So he'll just win eventually .


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Well given enough time the shrike will just get bored and decides to kill every human alive at some point.
> 
> So he'll just win eventually .



I guess I should ask the laughable but necessary question... Does the Shrike have MF and MF resistance?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Well considering it's a machine/construct I don't see conventional telepathy being that effective...


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Then there is the fact that it can summon temporal clones at a rate SM wouldn't even be able to process.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 27, 2012)

There''s also the fact that Slendy won't even be able to locate him as he's moving too fast for him to mindfuck.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Well considering it's a machine/construct I don't see conventional telepathy being that effective...



Wasn't it you who said you didn't need to be human/biological to be MF'd (it was something along the lines of "If it can think it has a mind, and if it has a mind it can be mindfucked")? Then again maybe that was because it was in regards to Luke... But yeah, Slendy is listed as having Technopathy so would that help?


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

No, it wouldn't.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> There''s also the fact that Slendy won't even be able to locate him as he's moving too fast for him to mindfuck.



I did say it was a stupid question. I just felt I should get an answer as to whether or not it was even possible.



Judas said:


> No, it wouldn't.



Why?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Except Luke and other Force users have actually effected non-organic beings with their TP


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Except Luke and other Force users have actually effected non-organic beings with their TP



I did say "Then again it was Luke" but you have I believe you have used that argument before for other characters who didn't have those kinds of feats.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Slender Man's technopathy won't affect Shrike as he has never affected something that advanced, he only affects the Marble Hornets and EMH crews equipment


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Why?



Because the ability for it to summon as many temporal clones at likes, at a rate where Slenderman literally wouldn't have time to process a thought effectively renders it null unless the ability works across multiple points in time. Even killing the "main" body isn't an option due to the fact that a temporal will simply take its place.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I did say "Then again it was Luke" but you have I believe you have used that argument before for other characters who didn't have those kinds of feats.



Lying... telepathy doesn't work on robots/machines by default unless there is evidence it can.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Slender Man's technopathy won't affect Shrike as he has never affected something that advanced, he only affects the Marble Hornets and EMH crews equipment



Okay, I wasn't sure if technopathy went the same way as telepathy, meaning that it would have to show resistance feats. Thanks for clearing that up.



Judas said:


> Because the ability for it to summon as many temporal clones at likes, at a rate where Slenderman literally wouldn't have time to process a thought effectively renders it null unless the ability works across multiple points in time. Even killing the "main" body isn't an option due to the fact that a temporal will simply take its place.



That doesn't really nullify anything. It just give him more targets. And as I've said (well I think I said it) Shrike has no way to kill Slendy so this is probably going to be a tie. I already know that the Shrike is fast as hell which I why I was trying to see if this match even had a point by trying to figure out if Slendy's attacks would even affect the Shrike.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Lying... telepathy doesn't work on robots/machines by default unless there is evidence it can.



Its not lying if I thought it was true. I thought I remembered you saying that, if you didn't sorry my mistake.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Mindfuck by the word requires one to possess a mind. AKA brain.
Machines don't have that.
I think you meant telepathy.
Yes, more abstract form of telepathy can even "mindfuck"machines.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Slender Man cannot mind fuck through the timeline, he can't do a thing to Shrike either, but Shrike to my knowledge can't do anything to him so Slender Man can manage a lame stalemate at best.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Mindfuck by the word requires one to possess a mind. AKA brain.
> Machines don't have that.
> I think you meant telepathy.
> Yes, more abstract form of telepathy can even "mindfuck"machines.



That was where that "if it can think it has a mind" thing comes into play. I thought I remembered EM saying that at one point. Apparently I was wrong so I gave up on saying Slendy could MF The Shrike. Which means this ends in a tie.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Shrike can still kill every human or go back in time and prevent SM from ever existing in the first place


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That doesn't really nullify anything.



Technically it does, unless SM can affect multiple points in time simultaneously. 



> It just give him more targets.



Which will only be replaced by more clones.

Moot.



> And as I've said (well I think I said it) Shrike has no way to kill Slendy so this is probably going to be a tie. I already know that the Shrike is fast as hell which I why I was trying to see if this match even had a point by trying to figure out if Slendy's attacks would even affect the Shrike.



Just almost every match concerning SM is "even" because he can't be put down for good whilst having piss poor offensive capabilities. 

It's the main reason why people are getting tired of these match-ups.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually EM has a pretty legit tactic


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Forgot about the setting. Yeah, that would definitely work.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Shrike can still kill every human or go back in time and prevent SM from ever existing in the first place



That would take knowledge of Slendy's weakness which last time I checked Shrike does not have. But yes, given the knowledge Shrike could easily kill off Slendy but that's irrelevant.



Judas said:


> Technically it does, unless SM can affect multiple points in time simultaneously.



It doesn't matter if they can't kill him.



> Which will only be replaced by more clones.
> 
> Moot.



Read above response.



> Just almost every match concerning SM is "even" because he can't be put down for good whilst having piss poor offensive capabilities.
> 
> It's the main reason why people are getting tired of these match-ups.



Don't get angry at me, I'm one of the main supporters of banning Slendy from match ups. It gets irritating being accused of wanking just because the character is so uselessly broken.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Four pages, really.



> It gets irritating being accused of wanking just because the character is so uselessly broken.



Not really.

Jedah vs Slenderman. I guarantee it will not end well for him.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Also Slender Man has incinerated buildings Azazel style in the orginal myth so he has some decent offence relatively speaking


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Also Slender Man has incinerated buildings Azazel style in the orginal myth so he has some decent offence relatively speaking



Has he really?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

> One of two recovered photographs from the Stirling City Library blaze. Notable for being taken the day which fourteen children vanished and for what is referred to as "The Slender Man". Deformities cited as film defects by officials. Fire at library occurred one week later. Actual photograph confiscated as evidence.





He's implied to be behind multiple fires


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

Slender Man is more of an eternally respawning cockroach than a real threat at this point. To things much weaker than the Shrike no less.

There's nothing Slender Man can do here except get impaled on the Tree of Pain as many times as the Shrike wishes.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Slender Man is more of an eternally respawning cockroach than a real threat at this point. To things much weaker than the Shrike no less.
> 
> There's nothing Slender Man can do here except get impaled on the Tree of Pain as many times as the Shrike wishes.



Which is why I said its a tie.

And I don't know who Jedah is but that person doesn't change the fact that Slendy is uselessly broken. I say uselessly because all its good for is allowing him to stalemate characters that are way out of his league.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Please dear God, no more Slender thread for a week.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd be happy if there were no more, ever

This coming from a fan of the mythos


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> It doesn't matter if they can't kill him.
> 
> Read above response.



sigh



You said:


> Wasn't it you who said you didn't need to be human/biological to be MF'd (it was something along the lines of "If it can think it has a mind, and if it has a mind it can be mindfucked")? Then again maybe that was because it was in regards to Luke... *But yeah, Slendy is listed as having Technopathy so would that help?*





Guy who is totally not judas said:


> No, it wouldn't.





You said:


> Why?





The other guy that definitely isn't judas said:


> Because the ability for it to summon as many temporal clones at likes, at a rate where Slenderman literally wouldn't have time to process a thought effectively renders it null unless the ability works across multiple points in time. Even killing the "main" body isn't an option due to the fact that a temporal will simply take its place.





You said:


> *That doesn't really nullify anything. It just give him more targets.*





There's no plausible way this guy is judas said:


> Technically it does, unless SM can affect multiple points in time simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice what my rejoinders were focused on.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

It'd only be a tie if death was a required win condition.

Otherwise, Slender Man being impaled on the Tree of Pain and re-impaled by a Shrike clone every time he tries to do anything for the rest of eternity sounds like a loss to me.

The Shrike being fast enough to knit a trillion sweaters for nobody in particular in the time it takes Slender Man to process one thought is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> I'd be happy if there were no more, ever
> 
> This coming from a fan of the mythos



Same.

Now Cryptids vs threads.... that would be interesting.

Bigfoot vs Nessie, taking bets here folks!


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Judas said:


> -snip-



I'll be honest, because your point (if you had one) was so roundabout I did not understand what you were asking. So I just replied with what seemed fitting. The Shrike can't kill Slendy, Slendy can't even touch/harm The Shrike. This ends in a tie, can we close this thread now? And while we're at it can we ban Slendy?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> It'd only be a tie if death was a required win condition.
> 
> Otherwise, Slender Man being impaled on the Tree of Pain and re-impaled by a Shrike clone every time he tries to do anything for the rest of eternity sounds like a loss to me.
> 
> The Shrike being fast enough to knit a trillion sweaters for nobody in particular in the time it takes Slender Man to process one thought is just the icing on the cake.



Eventually Slendy would get be able to go intangible. Slendy being stabbed constantly doesn't matter if it doesn't kill him. That's not a win or Itachi's stupid Tsuko-whatever would be considered a win. Or Ginosaji's spoon attack would be a win.


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 27, 2012)

Shrike really needs no knowledge , he is so fast that he can try every possible action against slender and then get bored and go and kill all humans before slender gets to do anything.


Especially once you bring temporal clones into it .


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

This isn't about humans, this is about the two entities going against each other. 

Both have time/space manipulation and reality warping.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Shrike really needs no knowledge , he is so fast that he can try every possible action against slender and then get bored and go and kill all humans before slender gets to do anything.
> 
> 
> Especially once you bring temporal clones into it .



That's still a mighty big assumption.


----------



## Hidalgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Which is why I said its a tie.



In the OP, I never said anything about The Shrike permanently killing our skinny little friend - I said that his goal was to hang Slenderman from the branches of the Tree of Thorns. 

I'd say as long as Slendy cannot move from that Tree - then Shrike effectively wins this.

And as long as Shrike keeps him on that Tree for all eternity, like it has to..

Humanity is free from the perversion of the Slenderman. 

In an ironic twist, The Shrike has technically defeated the Slenderman - rendering him an eternal prisoner, unable to move off his new permanent prison, and unable to harass any Humans. 


I wonder if the Slenderman would be scared of his new warden, or just pissed off. 
Either way, Shrike wouldn't be the one being startled moving through that forest at night.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

> That's still a mighty big assumption.



Not really.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Neither of them reality warp to my knowledge


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Eventually Slendy would get be able to go intangible. Slendy being stabbed constantly doesn't matter if it doesn't kill him. That's not a win or Itachi's stupid Tsuko-whatever would be considered a win. Or Ginosaji's spoon attack would be a win.



If Slender Man is rendered completely helpless for the rest of eternity at no inconvenience to the Shrike, how is that not a loss?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> In the OP, I never said anything about The Shrike permanently killing our skinny little friend - I said that his goal was to hang Slenderman from the branches of the Tree of Thorns.
> 
> I'd say as long as Slendy cannot move from that Tree - then Shrike effectively wins this.
> 
> ...



Intangibility would prevent him from being kept there for all eternity so I guess going by what you just said The Shrike can't win. So it's a tie like I said. 



Nevermind said:


> Not really.



It requires knowledge that The Shrike doesn't have, so yeah it is a big assumption.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> If Slender Man is rendered completely helpless for the rest of eternity at no inconvenience to the Shrike, how is that not a loss?



What part of intangible do you not understand? Being intangible would prevent him from being kept helpless forever.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> If Slender Man is rendered completely helpless for the rest of eternity at no inconvenience to the Shrike, how is that not a loss?



I forgot, could Shrike go into different dimensions?


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 27, 2012)

Or he could take him to a point in the future where humans don't exist .

Then what ?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Or he could take him to a point in the future where humans don't exist .
> 
> Then what ?



Why would that matter? The Shrike would still know of his existence and that's assuming that Slendy can't exist without people who believe in him which IIRC isn't true.


----------



## Hidalgo (Sep 27, 2012)

*Slenderman:* "Get me off this... fucking tree.."

*Shrike:* (_In robotic voice_) "No."

*Slenderman:* "I have people to harass and kill.. get me off this tree!!"

*Shrike:* (_In robotic voice_) "No."

*Slenderman:* "If I can't leave the tree that means Humanity has won and will forget about me eventually! Remove me!"

*Shrike:* (_In robotic voice_) "No."

*Slenderman:* (........)

*Slenderman:* "You're an _ass_."



:rofl


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> *Slenderman:* "Get me off this... fucking tree.."
> 
> *Shrike:* (_In robotic voice_) "No."
> 
> ...




Slender Man love trees, that is why he always acts like a tree.


----------



## Hidalgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Intangibility would prevent him from being kept there for all eternity so I guess going by what you just said The Shrike can't win. So it's a tie like I said.



- Not if The Shrike can just keep placing him back on the tree in the same location/position - every millisecond via a million clones at the same time, forever.

He will effectively be stuck in the same place, forever, whether he likes it, or not.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> *Slenderman:* "Get me off this... fucking tree.."
> 
> *Shrike:* (_In robotic voice_) "No."
> 
> ...



You forgot about the intangibility which would put a damper on Shrikes desire to keep Slendy on a tree...


----------



## Hidalgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Slender Man love trees, that is why he always acts like a tree.



But he loves harassing Humans even more, and now he can't do that.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> - Not if The Shrike can just keep placing him back on the tree in the same location/position - every millisecond via a million clones at the same time, forever.
> 
> He will effectively be stuck in the same place, forever, whether he likes it, or not.



You are trying to place a male more powerful version of Kitty Pride on a physical tree...

I don't think that would happen.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> - Not if The Shrike can just keep placing him back on the tree in the same location/position - every millisecond via a million clones at the same time, forever.
> 
> He will effectively be stuck in the same place, forever, whether he likes it, or not.



How's he supposed to do that? If he can't touch Slendy?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Shrike really needs no knowledge , he is so fast that he can try every possible action against slender and then get bored and go and kill all humans before slender gets to do anything.
> 
> 
> Especially once you bring temporal clones into it .



Exactly. Due to his nature of his time travel, if he is capable of defeating an opponent then he will, by default, have the knowledge of how to do so before even encountering them, due to *already having tried every possible strategy* in a different timeline and simply going back if it didn't work.


----------



## Hidalgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> You forgot about the intangibility which would put a damper on Shrikes desire to keep Slendy on a tree...



The Shrike can grab/move Slenderman, correct?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, this threads a wrap


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

Where's the evidence for intangibility again? Someone disagreed with it earlier (or maybe that was another thread), so it'd be nice to get a quote for it.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Exactly. Due to his nature of his time travel, if he is capable of defeating an opponent then he will, by default, have the knowledge of how to do so before even encountering them, due to *already having tried every possible strategy* in a different timeline and simply going back if it didn't work.



But now you are assuming that some timeline has some way to defeat Slender.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Not that it even matters, because even if he becomes intangible, the Shrike can just go back in time to before he became intangible. And the tree itself is implied to be in another dimension or in the far future or something.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> But now you are assuming that some timeline has some way to defeat Slender.



Um, yeah, the winning strategy has already been posted: Kill every human that ever lived. Something the Shrike could do in negative 1 seconds if it was so inclined.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Exactly. Due to his nature of his time travel, if he is capable of defeating an opponent then he will, by default, have the knowledge of how to do so before even encountering them, due to *already having tried every possible strategy* in a different timeline and simply going back if it didn't work.



Sounds like you're grasping. That's still a large assumption. You're assuming that it will eventually try wiping out all of humanity as well as its own memory AND corrupting any data about him on the internet.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

If humanity is wiped out, which will inevitably happen, there won't even be an internet.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Slender Man to my knowledge can't turn intangible, I vaguely remember a scene in Marble Hornets where he might of done, but I can't be bothered to check.


----------



## Hidalgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> You are trying to place a male more powerful version of Kitty Pride on a physical tree...
> 
> I don't think that would happen.



And the one placing this Kitty Pride on the tree, is the one who also uses _Time_ as his _bitch_. 

Faster than Slendy can move off the tree, and even as he does - Shrike can just keep putting him back there in the same position, _instantaneously_, forever. 

So, Slenderman is effectively stuck there - a literal Prisoner.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Sounds like you're grasping. That's still a large assumption. You're assuming that it will eventually try wiping out all of humanity as well as its own memory AND corrupting any data about him on the internet.



It's not an assumption, it's _how his powers work_. The nature of his existence in a Closed Timelike Curve. He has infinite time to try everything imaginable, and since he exists and shares a consciousness across every timeline, he already has done so.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Um, yeah, the winning strategy has already been posted: Kill every human that ever lived. Something the Shrike could do in negative 1 seconds if it was so inclined.



Yes, but the Shrike has already acknowledged that Slender exists, therefore using that logic, as long as Shrike exists, Slender exists.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Besides, intangibility is completely useless against the Shrike.
Both him and people who wear Phase Suits are intangible and they have means of interacting with each other.
Also the said "tree" that the Shrike uses to impale people on is far from ordinary. IIRC it was more like a mental prison where people were impaled yet didn't die, only to live in eternal pain.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

So yeah, thread's over. Shrike wins.

Lock it away, willy.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> The Shrike can grab/move Slenderman, correct?



No, not while Slendy is intangible.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> Where's the evidence for intangibility again? Someone disagreed with it earlier (or maybe that was another thread), so it'd be nice to get a quote for it.



Slendy turned into a shadow.



Endless Mike said:


> Not that it even matters, because even if he becomes intangible, the Shrike can just go back in time to before he became intangible. And the tree itself is implied to be in another dimension or in the far future or something.



And how would going back in time help? While Shrike is mucking about in the past Slendy is still in the present playing around as a Shadow.



Endless Mike said:


> Um, yeah, the winning strategy has already been posted: Kill every human that ever lived. Something the Shrike could do in negative 1 seconds if it was so inclined.



There's more to it than that. He needs to wipe the data on the internet featuring Slendy as well as wipe its own memory.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> And the one placing this Kitty Pride on the tree, is the one who also uses _Time_ as his _bitch_.
> 
> Faster than Slendy can move off the tree, and even as he does - Shrike can just keep putting him back there in the same position, _instantaneously_, forever.
> 
> So, Slenderman is effectively stuck there - a literal Prisoner.



Again, we could say that since he is intangible, he could not be put on a tree in the first place.

Now we are back full circle once again for the 50th time.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

And lock the others while you're at it


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Yes, but the Shrike has already acknowledged that Slender exists, therefore using that logic, as long as Shrike exists, Slender exists.



I'm pretty sure it would take more than one consciousness to maintain his existence. And is there any evidence a machine consciousness would even apply to keeping him in existence?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Judas said:


> So yeah, thread's over. Shrike wins.
> 
> Lock it away, willy.



You're funny but no. Has Shrike shown to be able to touch/manipulate a shadow?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> And how would going back in time help? While Shrike is mucking about in the past Slendy is still in the present playing around as a Shadow.



Because his existence is negated in the past.



> There's more to it than that. He needs to wipe the data on the internet featuring Slendy as well as wipe its own memory.



Humanity never evolved due to their ancestors being sliced and diced = no internet.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, Slenderman also exists as data on the internet. Meaning he might be preserved in the memory of the Shrike.
But it's nothing that the Shrike cannot handle with its time sheanigans.

Just kill the original Shrike after eliminating humanity.
There literally won't be anyone or anything that remembers the Slenderman.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

EM he can exist as long as someone believes in him he just grows in power the more that do, so one person would make him pretty weak.

Well...there's the archives of him on the Internet so it sounds like it.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm pretty sure it would take more than one consciousness to maintain his existence. And is there any evidence a machine consciousness would even apply to keeping him in existence?



Because Slender exists even if one thing believes in him. And if the Shrike is Conscious, therefore he believes in Slender's existence. 

Now, if the Shrike was like a kitten (a normal kitten), which can't believe in such things. Slender would fail to exist.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> You're funny but no. Has Shrike shown to be able to touch/manipulate a shadow?



Can he "become a shadow" in time to stop himself from being BFR'd to the tree? No.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm pretty sure it would take more than one consciousness to maintain his existence. And is there any evidence a machine consciousness would even apply to keeping him in existence?



The fact that Internet information regarding him maintains him in some stories (and in the older stories that he's based off of books helped maintain him too) backs up the idea that the Shrike's knowledge would help.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Can he "become a shadow" in time to stop himself from being BFR'd to the tree? No.



Since when would BFRing help if Slendy can cross dimensions?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Because Slender exists even if one thing believes in him. And if the Shrike is Conscious, therefore he believes in Slender's existence.
> 
> Now, if the Shrike was like a kitten (a normal kitten), which can't believe in such things. Slender would fail to exist.



Then he believes in him as a powerless prisoner on the Tree, which is what he is.



Saitomaru said:


> The fact that Internet information regarding him maintains him in some stories (and in the older stories that he's based off of books helped maintain him too) backs up the idea that the Shrike's knowledge would help.



As if a modern computer is in anyway comparable to a UI spacetime construct


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Since when would BFRing help if Slendy can cross dimensions?



How can he do that if he's trapped on the tree forever? Show me him crossing from a future dimension to the past.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru, you may need to work on your reading comprehension.
Either that or you're purposely avoiding the posts that already resolved this thread.

I suggest you to re-read this thread, carefully.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Then he believes in him as a powerless prisoner on the Tree, which is what he is.



Accept intangibility says no.



> As if a modern computer is in anyway comparable to a UI spacetime construct



I was pointing out that something much less advanced can maintain his existence. What makes you think the Shrike being so much more advance wouldn't do what something much less advanced does?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually there are time travel stories in EverymanHYBRID


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Then he believes in him as a powerless prisoner on the Tree, which is what he is.
> 
> 
> 
> As if a modern computer is in anyway comparable to a UI spacetime construct



Regardless, he believes Slender exists. Slender will still exist, which draws on this *DATA EXPUNGED* God Damn battle which won't end because Shrike can't do anything about Slender.

THE END.

CLOSE THIS THREAD PLEASE!

WE ALL LOSE IN THE END!


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> How can he do that if he's trapped on the tree forever? Show me him crossing from a future dimension to the past.



Who said anything about him going to the past? Slendy goes intangible and then seeks out a human who believes in him/ seeks out the shrike.



willyvereb said:


> Saitomaru, you may need to work on your reading comprehension.
> Either that or you're purposely avoiding the posts that already resolved this thread.



Those posts haven't resolved this since most people are blatantly ignoring the facts. I'm attempting to reply to all the posts that apply to me but they're coming faster than I can type.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Those posts haven't resolved this *since most people are blatantly ignoring the facts*. I'm attempting to reply to all the posts that apply to me but they're coming faster than I can type.


*irony.jpg*


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> *DATA EXPUNGED*



What the fuck is the SCPF doing here.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> *irony.jpg*



No. I've been listening to what you guys say but quite a bit of it is based on the idea that Slendy can't go intangible or will just sit there pinned to the tree.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Accept intangibility says no.



He can't become intangible fast enough. If he can even do it at all, which seems questionable.



> I was pointing out that something much less advanced can maintain his existence. What makes you think the Shrike being so much more advance wouldn't do what something much less advanced does?



Because he is completely unlike anything you have mentioned, therefore assuming the same properties would apply is groundless.



Linkofone said:


> Regardless, he believes Slender exists. Slender will still exist, which draws on this *DATA EXPUNGED* God Damn battle which won't end because Shrike can't do anything about Slender.



Trapping him on the tree forever sounds good.



Saitomaru said:


> Who said anything about him going to the past? Slendy goes intangible and then seeks out a human who believes in him/ seeks out the shrike.



Which will do shit, as every human will be dead or never have existed, and the Shrike will be using one of his temporal clones to keep him on the tree/in the tree dimension forever.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> What the fuck is the SCPF doing here.



A BLOODY DAMN CIRCLE, THATS WHY.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> He can't become intangible fast enough. If he can even do it at all, which seems questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Marble Hornets, he is always intangible. The first few videos show him looking at Alex's house because he didn't want to harm Alex.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> No. I've been listening to what you guys say but quite a bit of it is based on the idea that Slendy can't go intangible or will just sit there pinned to the tree.





willyvereb said:


> Besides, intangibility is completely useless against the Shrike.
> Both him and people who wear Phase Suits are intangible and they have means of interacting with each other.
> Also the said "tree" that the Shrike uses to impale people on is far  from ordinary. IIRC it was more like a mental prison where people were  impaled yet didn't die, only to live in eternal pain.





willyvereb said:


> Well, Slenderman also exists as data on the  internet. Meaning he might be preserved in the memory of the Shrike.
> But it's nothing that the Shrike cannot handle with its time sheanigans.
> 
> Just kill the original Shrike after eliminating humanity.
> There literally won't be anyone or anything that remembers the Slenderman.


Just quoting myself in response.
Again, you'd need to re-read this thread.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> What the fuck is the SCPF doing here.



You should see the Mewtwo vs Slender thread...


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 27, 2012)

No, thank you.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> In Marble Hornets, he is always intangible. The first few videos show him looking at Alex's house because he didn't want to harm Alex.



How the hell does that make sense, though I do vaguely remember him phasing through Alex's door.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> He can't become intangible fast enough. If he can even do it at all, which seems questionable.



Which part is questionable? He has shown the ability therefore he has it.



> Because he is completely unlike anything you have mentioned, therefore assuming the same properties would apply is groundless.



He has a consciousness/data storage right?



> Trapping him on the tree forever sounds good.



Intangibility says hi.



> Which will do shit, as every human will be dead or never have existed, and the Shrike will be using one of his temporal clones to keep him on the tree/in the tree dimension forever.



How is that temporal clone going to touch that which is intangible.



Linkofone said:


> In Marble Hornets, he is always intangible. The first few videos show him looking at Alex's house because he didn't want to harm Alex.



If you could provide a link to this it will end this whole argument.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> How the hell does that make sense, though I do vaguely remember him phasing through Alex's door.



Slender does not want to kill Alex, but due to the amount of time he "hangs" around Alex, he is slowly killing Alex.

Yes, he is intangible. At least in Marble Hornets.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Not really, no one addressed Wily's point about Shrike interacting with intangibles


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Which part is questionable? He has shown the ability therefore he has it.



Not according to some of the posters here.



> He has a consciousness/data storage right?



In an abstract form beyond the conception of anything we know of.



> Intangibility says hi.



Prove he can react fast enough to do that before he's on the tree.



> How is that temporal clone going to touch that which is intangible.



Except he's already on the tree before becoming intangible.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

Can someone post the actual quote/story where Slender Man displays intangibility?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Not really, no one addressed Wily's point about Shrike interacting with intangibles



Does Shrike have anything to interact with intangibles? Even if they are intangible to begin with?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

> Besides, intangibility is completely useless against the Shrike.
> Both him and people who wear Phase Suits are intangible and they have means of interacting with each other.
> Also the said "tree" that the Shrike uses to impale people on is far from ordinary. IIRC it was more like a mental prison where people were impaled yet didn't die, only to live in eternal pain.



Does that ability extend to intangible things that aren't wearing the suit? Because it might just be a property of those suits.



> Well, Slenderman also exists as data on the internet. Meaning he might be preserved in the memory of the Shrike.
> But it's nothing that the Shrike cannot handle with its time sheanigans.
> 
> Just kill the original Shrike after eliminating humanity.
> There literally won't be anyone or anything that remembers the Slenderman.



That's assuming it knows to do all that. How is killing itself and any clones that know of Slendy's existence a plausible strategy? I was told a while back that characters are IC by default, is that something Shrike would normally even consider doing?



> Just quoting myself in response.
> Again, you'd need to re-read this thread.



I may have missed those amongst the flood of replies, but I replied now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Does that ability extend to intangible things that aren't wearing the suit? Because it might just be a property of those suits.



The Shrike is slightly out of phase with reality.



> That's assuming it knows to do all that. How is killing itself and any clones that know of Slendy's existence a plausible strategy? I was told a while back that characters are IC by default, is that something Shrike would normally even consider doing?



Like I said, it automatically will know the correct strategy, because it exists in all timelines and shares a consciousness through them, so if any timeline has a winning strategy, at least one Shrike from that timeline will have already done it.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Not according to some of the posters here.



You mean the people who are making baseless claims? Most people seem to agree that Slendy has intangibility and one person is saying he has it on by default.



> In an abstract form beyond the conception of anything we know of.



Still a consciousness therefore it feeds Slendy's existence.



> Prove he can react fast enough to do that before he's on the tree.



I've already said Slendy is too slow to go intangible before he is impaled BUT if what the other person is saying is true then its a moot point since he's intangible by default.



> Except he's already on the tree before becoming intangible.



Depends.



Linkofone said:


> Does Shrike have anything to interact with intangibles? *Even if they are intangible to begin with?*



Give us a link or a quote.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

No, if I'm remembering it right (I'm not sure I am tbh, but I'm not arguing this match) I'm sure if Slender Man had it, he had to activate it.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> The Shrike is slightly out of phase with reality.



Can you please explain better? Vague answers lead to misconceptions.



> Like I said, it automatically will know the correct strategy, because it exists in all timelines and shares a consciousness through them, so if any timeline has a winning strategy, at least one Shrike from that timeline will have already done it.



That's assuming that one of those clones figures it out. Considering the strategy is apparently out of character for Shrike I don't see it figuring it out by random chance.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> No, if I'm remembering it right (I'm not sure I am tbh, but I'm not arguing this match) I'm sure if Slender Man had it, he had to activate it.



I'm not going to take a definitive side on the whether or not its passive argument. I just want proof of the feat (if it exists) and if it doesn't exist oh well.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That's assuming that one of those clones figures it out. Considering the strategy is apparently out of character for Shrike I don't see it figuring it out by random chance.



If there are an infinite number of Shrikes and/or timelines it'll have no choice but to figure it out eventually.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Does that ability extend to intangible things that aren't wearing the suit? Because it might just be a property of those suits.


Now you're just getting (even more) desperate.
Worse, your response made no sense.

How's Phase Suits are different from Slenderman's intangibility?
If anything the Phase Suits and the Shrike's are better since IIRC it also randomly vibrates the target in time, making anyone who cannot lock onto the "frequency" just miss.






> That's assuming it knows to do all that. How is killing itself and any clones that know of Slendy's existence a plausible strategy? I was told a while back that characters are IC by default, is that something Shrike would normally even consider doing?


The Shrike has FTL speeds that put Saint Seiya characters to shame.
He has an eternity of time before the Slenderman could react.
Add in the temporal clones and the Shrike can literally think of every single possibility to beat Slenderman.
Given if the Shrike won't just analyze the Slenderman's power.
Quantum physics and time are its specialty.
The two things Slendy's powers are seemingly grounded upon.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> If there are an infinite number of Shrikes and/or timelines it'll have no choice but to figure it out eventually.



That's assuming that they try every strategy possible. Is suicide/mindwiping itself an IC thing for it to do? If not then its not going to figure it out. Statistically speaking if it tried EVERY strategy it would eventually solve the problem. Unfortunately you guys have yet to provide proof that it would, IC limits still apply which would ultimately bar its success.


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 27, 2012)

.......Killing humans is out of characters for the shrike ?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> You mean the people who are making baseless claims? Most people seem to agree that Slendy has intangibility and one person is saying he has it on by default.



Then they're wrong.



> Still a consciousness therefore it feeds Slendy's existence.



Prove it. It's unlike any consciousness in any of the stories.



> I've already said Slendy is too slow to go intangible before he is impaled BUT if what the other person is saying is true then its a moot point since he's intangible by default.



It's obviously not true, as everyone disagrees with him.



> Depends.



Bullshit.



Saitomaru said:


> Can you please explain better? Vague answers lead to misconceptions.



He exists out of temporal/dimensional sync with normal spacetime, so only specialized/phase shifted weapons can even hurt him.



> That's assuming that one of those clones figures it out. Considering the strategy is apparently out of character for Shrike I don't see it figuring it out by random chance.



...How many times do I have to fucking explain this?

Let's try again.

There are infinite possible timelines.

In an infinity of possible timelines, given anything that can possibly happen, it will happen in at least one of those timelines.

This means at least one Shrike in one of those timelines will have tried any possible thing, no matter how "out of character" it is.

If one has tried it, and it worked, the rest will know about it.

Got it?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That's assuming that they try every strategy possible. Is suicide/mindwiping itself an IC thing for it to do? If not then its not going to figure it out. Statistically speaking if it tried EVERY strategy it would eventually solve the problem. Unfortunately you guys have yet to provide proof that it would, IC limits still apply which would ultimately bar its success.



I am strongly resisting the urge to call you several very demeaning names right now.

As it exists in EVERY INFINITE POSSIBLE timeline, it has knowledge of EVERY INFINITE POSSIBLE STRATEGY, because EVERY INFINITE POSSIBLE Shrike clone has done EVERY INFINITE POSSIBLE thing.


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 27, 2012)

To put it simply .

You know how they say give a monkey a typewriter with infinite time and he'll re-write the work of shakespeare ?

Now replace the monkey with an infinity amount of clones .

So yeah , he WILL find out the method to defeat him eventually , while slender can do nothing to him .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm still wonder why people are insisting on putting someone against something completely above his weight class.

Cuz a street leveler with h4x is gonna beat someone who'd might as well jog with the Runner and the Flash and Tendou even on his shittiest day.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

@Saga: Eventually?
You mean under an instant.
Trillion times FTL speed and infinite number of clones does it for you.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That's assuming that they try every strategy possible. Is suicide/mindwiping itself an IC thing for it to do? If not then its not going to figure it out. Statistically speaking if it tried EVERY strategy it would eventually solve the problem. Unfortunately you guys have yet to provide proof that it would, IC limits still apply which would ultimately bar its success.





willyvereb said:


> Now you're just getting (even more) desperate.
> Worse, your response made no sense.



Its not desperation, I'm just asking because that has happened in numerous fiction regarding suits/gadgets that allow for phasing. I was just curious, now could you answer my question?



> How's Phase Suits are different from Slenderman's intangibility?
> If anything the Phase Suits and the Shrike's are better since IIRC it also randomly vibrates the target in time, making anyone who cannot lock onto the "frequency" just miss.



Slendy becomes a shadow, do they? If not then they are different. Ghosts and Logia are intangible, are they the same? No.



> The Shrike has FTL speeds that put Saint Seiya characters to shame.
> He has an eternity of time before the Slenderman could react.



Uh huh.



> Add in the temporal clones and the Shrike can literally think of every single possibility to beat Slenderman.



If it was out of character it would. Unfortunately since according to what I was told characters are IC by default Shrikes not going to just think to mind wipe or kill itself. It thinking of killing all humans is possible but killing itself is OC.



> Given if the Shrike won't just analyze the Slenderman's power.
> Quantum physics and time are its specialty.
> The two things Slendy's powers are seemingly grounded upon.



Now this is interesting please tell me more.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Cuz dat survivability


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think anything stops the Shrike from appearing in modern times and looking Slender Man up on Google.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2012)

We could always go with the temporal cloning stacking Mike thought up awhile back concerning Tendou. Just with the Shrike.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

He would meet me and I would give him a GTS


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I am strongly resisting the urge to call you several very demeaning names right now.



Why resist?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

"In character" or not DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER, because it exists in every possible timeline. Given infinite different possible timelines, for any possible event you can think of, there is going to be at least one timeline where that event comes to pass. If the Shrike doing something "out of character" is a possible event, then it will have done so in _at least one timeline._


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Why resist?



I might get banned


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh hey I didn't realise i reached 8000 posts


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 27, 2012)

Poor EM 

As if that'd be something bad.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I might get banned



So? Give into the dark side.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Not this time. I'm trying to cut back on flaming a bit, having done too much to RH over the past week or so...


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

This is why rules against flaming in all cases are retarded.

Little shits like Red Hero deserve to get flamed.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

You didn't get banned for that 

Did you get a warning or infraction of whatever?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

No... but I'd still prefer to take my chances.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> .......Killing humans is out of characters for the shrike ?



I don't even know why it matters if it is. Since I don't see the words "in character" in the OP.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> If it was out of character it would. Unfortunately since according to what I was told characters are IC by default Shrikes not going to just think to mind wipe or kill itself. It thinking of killing all humans is possible but killing itself is OC.


The Shrike is an emotionless machine.
Aside from his programming to challenge Fedmahn Kassad, it has no character faults to speak of.
You're just gasping at the straws.
Especially since if given eternity of time, any sorts of character flaw is meaningless.
With infinite chances there are infinite possibilities. 

Like Saga said, give a monkey a typewritter and infinite time and it would just "accidentally" write down the poem of Shakespeare.
(amongst infinite other things)
Same way, infinite possibilities also include those when someone acts out of character.
Personality is a complex thing. Even if for example someone normally would never drink beer, there might be a random inspiration that makes him do exactly that. Or life just feels so shit for him that the guy needs sink himself in alcohol.




> Now this is interesting please tell me more.


Slenderman's powers appears to work by the rule of recognition.
Similar to the Schr?edinger's Cat it means the observation makes something uncertain certain.
Slenderman exists because people recognize it. Similar to Terumi from Blazblue or the eponymous villain of Noein, Slenderman would die if everyone (and in his case) everything forgets him.
Noein and Terumi's similar powers work by quantum shenanigans.
Do the math.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> .......Killing humans is out of characters for the shrike ?





Endless Mike said:


> Then they're wrong.



Who? The people saying Slendy turns into a shadow (which he has shown the ability to do)? 



> Prove it. It's unlike any consciousness in any of the stories.



Consciousness is consciousness. What kind of proof are you asking for because I could always just write up a story for you if that's what you're asking for...



> It's obviously not true, as everyone disagrees with him.



Appealing to majority, eh? But yeah that is why I asked for proof of the feat.



> Bullshit.



No, it depends on whether that feat of passive intangibility exists or not.



> He exists out of temporal/dimensional sync with normal spacetime, so only specialized/phase shifted weapons can even hurt him.



Which lends strength to the idea that the phase suits are specifically designed to affect each other. Meaning they might not even affect Slendy.



> ...How many times do I have to fucking explain this?
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> ...



Okay and now I'll say the same thing I've been saying for a while... Its OC therefore he won't think to do it. The idea he'll try something OC is a baseless assumption.



Endless Mike said:


> I am strongly resisting the urge to call you several very demeaning names right now.



And I should care why?



> As it exists in EVERY INFINITE POSSIBLE timeline, it has knowledge of EVERY INFINITE POSSIBLE STRATEGY, because EVERY INFINITE POSSIBLE Shrike clone has done EVERY INFINITE POSSIBLE thing


.

Its not an infinite number of possibilities because its strategies would be restricted by the fact that its IC.



Saint Saga said:


> To put it simply .
> 
> You know how they say give a monkey a typewriter with infinite time and he'll re-write the work of shakespeare ?
> 
> ...



Actually take those monkeys and their typewriters and remove all the vowels from their typewriters. Those restrictions would prevent their success much in the same way being IC would inhibit The Shrike.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> I don't think anything stops the Shrike from appearing in modern times and looking Slender Man up on Google.



That too is an interesting idea (its also rather comical too) would this be IC?


----------



## Hidalgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> No... but I'd still prefer to take my chances.



I respect your self-restraint.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Okay and now I'll say the same thing I've been saying for a while... Its OC therefore he won't think to do it. The idea he'll try something OC is a baseless assumption.



........Are you still not getting it?

I haven't even read this debate and I already know.

Furthermore, bloodlust is assumed by default, so even if you weren't absolutely full of shit (which you are), it still wouldn't matter.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> The Shrike is an emotionless machine.
> Aside from his programming to challenge Fedmahn Kassad, it has no character faults to speak of.



Well it does seem to have some kind of emotions/personality, as it enjoys sadistically torturing its enemies (like ripping out their hearts and showing them to them before they die) and it will mostly fight according to the New Bushido code and only break it if the opponent breaks it too. But like you said, that doesn't matter.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That too is an interesting idea (its also rather comical too) would this be IC?



If the Shrike has any degree of intelligence I don't see why not.

If its usual methods are proving ineffective, the next logical step would be to scour all time periods for information and records on Slender Man. Which it can easily do.


----------



## Hidalgo (Sep 27, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Personality is a complex thing. Even if for example someone normally would never drink beer, there might be a random inspiration that makes him do exactly that. *Or life just feels so shit for him that the guy needs sink himself in alcohol.*



Oh God, been there.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Who? The people saying Slendy turns into a shadow (which he has shown the ability to do)?



The people saying he's permanently intangible. 



> Consciousness is consciousness. What kind of proof are you asking for because I could always just write up a story for you if that's what you're asking for...



Proof of an abstract consciousness completely unlike anything in the real world functioning the same in the stories.



> Appealing to majority, eh? But yeah that is why I asked for proof of the feat.



 No, because we're going by trustworthiness here. And you have none.



> No, it depends on whether that feat of passive intangibility exists or not.



Prove it then. There are obviously stories where it is _not_ intangible, so it's not always intangible.



> Which lends strength to the idea that the phase suits are specifically designed to affect each other. Meaning they might not even affect Slendy.



Except he can't react fast enough to do anything.



> Okay and now I'll say the same thing I've been saying for a while... Its OC therefore he won't think to do it. The idea he'll try something OC is a baseless assumption.



...read it again. And keep reading it until you understand the fucking concept.



> Its not an infinite number of possibilities because its strategies would be restricted by the fact that its IC.



*WRONG, WRONG, A THOUSAND TIMES WRONG!*

IF THERE ARE INFINITE POSSIBLE TIMELINES, AND EVERY POSSIBILITY HAS BEEN EXPRESSED IN EVERY TIMELINE, IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW FUCKING UNLIKELY SOMETHING IS, AS LONG AS IT IS ACTUALLY POSSIBLE. IT IS PHYSICALLY POSSIBLE FOR OBAMA TO STRIP NAKED AND DO THE MACARENA DURING A STATE OF THE UNION ADDRESS, SO IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW FUCKING UNLIKELY IT IS BASED ON HIS PERSONALITY, THERE IS AT LEAST ONE POSSIBLE TIMELINE WHERE HE HAS DONE SO. GET IT THROUGH YOUR FUCKING HEAD.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Someone let me know when Mike starts flaming.

This is getting boooooooorrriiiiiiinnnnng.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel like Stone Cold watching Lance Storm


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> The Shrike is an emotionless machine.
> Aside from his programming to challenge Fedmahn Kassad, it has no character faults to speak of.
> You're just gasping at the straws.
> Especially since if given eternity of time, any sorts of character flaw is meaningless.
> ...



Ok, meanwhile when I am scouring Marble Hornets, I have a question about your second paragraph.

I don't know whether you have already answered it or not, but...Shrike itself can make himself forget about Slenderman?


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Mike starting to say words of truth?

:uvanod


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Big Poppa Pump would be proud


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Would it matter? If it's defined by the collected knowledge about it, the Shrike will simply view it as a weird little thing that won't die for some reason, therefore the only paranormal ability it will have is the one the Shrike recognizes (not dying), making it a prisoner on the Tree of Pain forever.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Let it all out, Mike.

LET IT ALL OUT


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> "In character" or not DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER, because it exists in every possible timeline. Given infinite different possible timelines, for any possible event you can think of, there is going to be at least one timeline where that event comes to pass. If the Shrike doing something "out of character" is a possible event, then it will have done so in _at least one timeline._



Being IC restricts everyone to some extent (its what's preventing me from breaking down and lashing out at those who are attacking me).



Nevermind said:


> This is why rules against flaming in all cases are retarded.
> 
> Little shits like Red Hero deserve to get flamed.



I sure hope you don't consider me a "little shit" in need of flaming.



Nevermind said:


> I don't even know why it matters if it is. Since I don't see the words "in character" in the OP.



I was told that characters are assumed to be IC by default. Since no one has denied this (not even the mod) I assumed that it is true.



willyvereb said:


> The Shrike is an emotionless machine.
> Aside from his programming to challenge Fedmahn Kassad, it has no character faults to speak of.
> You're just gasping at the straws.
> Especially since if given eternity of time, any sorts of character flaw is meaningless.
> With infinite chances there are infinite possibilities.



You see, this is the stuff I was asking about for pages. If you guys had spent less time attacking me and more time simply providing what I asked for this could have been done several pages ago. Now just answer one more question, does the Shrike have feelings of self-preservation? If not it wins, please do not go on for several more pages about whether Shrike would randomly choose to act OC, just answer my question.



> Like Saga said, give a monkey a typewritter and infinite time and it would just "accidentally" write down the poem of Shakespeare.
> (amongst infinite other things)
> Same way, infinite possibilities also include those when someone acts out of character.
> Personality is a complex thing. Even if for example someone normally would never drink beer, there might be a random inspiration that makes him do exactly that. Or life just feels so shit for him that the guy needs sink himself in alcohol.



I already countered the monkey thing by showing what IC restrictions are like removing keys from the monkey's typewriter.



> Slenderman's powers appears to work by the rule of recognition.
> Similar to the Schr?edinger's Cat it means the observation makes something uncertain certain.
> Slenderman exists because people recognize it. Similar to Terumi from Blazblue or the eponymous villain of Noein, Slenderman would die if everyone (and in his case) everything forgets him.
> Noein and Terumi's similar powers work by quantum shenanigans.
> Do the math.



That's interesting but I was asking about the part where you said the Shrike would analyze his powers. I was curious about that.



Nevermind said:


> ........Are you still not getting it?
> 
> I haven't even read this debate and I already know.



If you haven't read the debate do not assume that you know what's going on better than I do. I have been here the whole time, quit sniping and make a sizable contribution. If not go away.



> Furthermore, bloodlust is assumed by default, so even if you weren't absolutely full of shit (which you are), it still wouldn't matter.



I am not FoS and I have brought up the question of whether bloodlust (which is on by default) nullifies being IC (which I was told is also on by default) the resounding answer I received was no. So try again.



Endless Mike said:


> Well it does seem to have some kind of emotions/personality, as it enjoys sadistically torturing its enemies (like ripping out their hearts and showing them to them before they die) and it will mostly fight according to the New Bushido code and only break it if the opponent breaks it too. But like you said, that doesn't matter.



Please, as I requested of Willyvereb, tell me whether or not The Shrike has a sense of Self-preservation. Your answer could end this.


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 27, 2012)

Everyone is assumed to be bloodlusted.

Get it?


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> I don't know whether you have already answered it or not, but...Shrike itself can make himself forget about Slenderman?


Being a machine it most likely erase its memories as useless data.
Even if he can't the Shrike would just order one of its temporal clone to kill the original and any other Shrikes that remember the Slenderman.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I sure hope you don't consider me a "little shit" in need of flaming.



You're tempting me.



Saitomaru said:


> If you haven't read the debate do not assume that you know what's going on better than I do.



And yet I do.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

We have two people nearing the breaking point...














































































































































*
BREAK ALREADY!*


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Nearing bloodlust


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Being a machine it most likely erase its memories as useless data.
> Even if he can't the Shrike would just order one of its temporal clone to kill the original and any other Shrikes that remember the Slenderman.



With all due respect, wouldn't that still create a loop? Because if one Shrike knows Slender, would the rest of the Shrike in that specific timeline knows of Slender also?

Don't they have the same memories anyways because he is literally in the past, present, and future?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Being IC restricts everyone to some extent (its what's preventing me from breaking down and lashing out at those who are attacking me).



Not if there are an infinite amount of timelines, because anything that can possibly happen will happen in at least one of those timelines. It doesn't mater how unlikely it is, as long as it is physically possible, it will happen.



> I already countered the monkey thing by showing what IC restrictions are like removing keys from the monkey's typewriter.



Wrong. Something being out of character doesn't make it physically impossible, it just makes it unlikely.



> Please, as I requested of Willyvereb, tell me whether or not The Shrike has a sense of Self-preservation. Your answer could end this.



Whether it does or does not, it has still done every possible thing in at least one timeline.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

SIT DOWN WHITE TRASH!!


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Ulti you stole it you bitch.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

HALF BREEDS LIKE YOU AREN'T ALLOWED TO SAY IT!


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Judas said:


> Wut          .



Re-read my post, you'll understand.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> If the Shrike has any degree of intelligence I don't see why not.
> 
> If its usual methods are proving ineffective, the next logical step would be to scour all time periods for information and records on Slender Man. Which it can easily do.



That's funny.



Endless Mike said:


> The people saying he's permanently intangible.



Okay.



> Proof of an abstract consciousness completely unlike anything in the real world functioning the same in the stories.



Wouldn't it be you who needs to provide proof that its consciousness is so different?



> No, because we're going by trustworthiness here. And you have none.



Trust is subjective. Its still an appeal to majority, even if you want to dress it up nice by using words like trustworthiness.



> Prove it then. There are obviously stories where it is _not_ intangible, so it's not always intangible.



I have already asked that the person provide proof. I didn't make the claim so I don't have to provide proof maybe you should go re-read my posts.



> Except he can't react fast enough to do anything.



I didn't say he could. But he would eventually be able to go intangible even if trillions of years seem to go by by the Shrikes's perspective it takes only moments for Slendy to become intangible.



> ...read it again. And keep reading it until you understand the fucking concept.



Reading it constantly doesn't help if its wrong.



> *WRONG, WRONG, A THOUSAND TIMES WRONG!*
> 
> IF THERE ARE INFINITE POSSIBLE TIMELINES, AND EVERY POSSIBILITY HAS BEEN EXPRESSED IN EVERY TIMELINE, IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW FUCKING UNLIKELY SOMETHING IS, AS LONG AS IT IS ACTUALLY POSSIBLE. IT IS PHYSICALLY POSSIBLE FOR OBAMA TO *STRIP NAKED AND DO THE MACARENA DURING A STATE OF THE UNION ADDRESS*, SO IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW FUCKING UNLIKELY IT IS BASED ON HIS PERSONALITY, THERE IS AT LEAST ONE POSSIBLE TIMELINE WHERE HE HAS DONE SO. GET IT THROUGH YOUR FUCKING HEAD.



No its not, IC restrictions would prevent that from happening. You seem to not understand how statistics work (which is strange since last time I checked you were further in your schooling than I am). In a world without character restrictions Obama might do all that but due to him being IC he won't. Going by what you say there's a possibility that one Shrike decides to kill every other version of itself before finally killing itself. So does Slendy win because Shrike kills itself? No.



Endless Mike said:


> Would it matter? If it's defined by the collected knowledge about it, the Shrike will simply view it as a weird little thing that won't die for some reason, therefore the only paranormal ability it will have is the one the Shrike recognizes (not dying), making it a prisoner on the Tree of Pain forever.



That's not how its powers work, it is not restricted to just what people believe. Just thinking that Slendy is trapped won't mean he's trapped. 



Judas said:


> Let it all out, Mike.
> 
> LET IT ALL OUT



Stop baiting.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> You see, this is the stuff I was asking about for pages. If you guys had spent less time attacking me and more time simply providing what I asked for this could have been done several pages ago. Now just answer one more question, does the Shrike have feelings of self-preservation? If not it wins, please do not go on for several more pages about whether Shrike would randomly choose to act OC, just answer my question.


It matters not since the Shrike technically won't die. Feelings of preservation have nothing to do with it.
Anyways, from what I remember the Shrike has no sense of individuality. So self-preservation instincts are very unlikely.
Of course the Shrike would protect itself against outside threats but I doubt it would be against "suicide" if it's the best course of action.



> I already countered the monkey thing by showing what IC restrictions are like removing keys from the monkey's typewriter.


Your imagination is fairly limited then.
Even if you remove the typewritter, given infinite number tries, it WILL happen.
For example the monkey's footprints accidentally "write down" a poem of Shakespeare in the sand.
Or matter resembling paper and type-writer pops into existence, since quantum uncertainty can do just that.



> That's interesting but I was asking about the part where you said the Shrike would analyze his powers. I was curious about that.


So you're asking if a highly advanced machine that operates on timefuckery and alternate realities can analyze powers with timefuckery and alternate realities?
Because you did just that.


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 27, 2012)

A bloodlusted Ikari Shinji will smash a baby's head in. So will a bloodlusted Ghandi.

Get it?


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

>Still appealing to IC restrictions.
>Nothing mentioning IC restrictions in the OP.
>Still not getting infinite possibilities thing.

OBD2012withchips.gif


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah Judas stop baiting WHITE BLACK TRASH!


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

So did we ever get that quote of Slender Man becoming intangible? I see mentions of it turning into a shadow, but that doesn't mean much if it's from the perspective of a regular human.

The Vashta Nerada in Doctor Who look just like shadows, but they're still very tangible.


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 27, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> *A bloodlusted Ikari Shinji will smash a baby's head in*. So will a bloodlusted Ghandi.
> 
> Get it?



Dunkmaster shinji  .


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Wouldn't it be you who needs to provide proof that its consciousness is so different?



No, burden of proof is on the positive. You're claiming his consciousness will maintain his existence, you have to prove it.



> Trust is subjective. Its still an appeal to majority, even if you want to dress it up nice by using words like trustworthiness.



You've repeatedly shown yourself to be stubborn, ignorant, and dishonest. So no one should trust you.



> I have already asked that the person provide proof. I didn't make the claim so I don't have to provide proof maybe you should go re-read my posts.



Then don't appeal to it if you don't have proof for it.



> I didn't say he could. But he would eventually be able to go intangible even if trillions of years seem to go by by the Shrikes's perspective it takes only moments for Slendy to become intangible.



How is that going to help him if he is already on the tree?



> Reading it constantly doesn't help if its wrong.



Except it's not.



> No its not, IC restrictions would prevent that from happening. You seem to not understand how statistics work (which is strange since last time I checked you were further in your schooling than I am). In a world without character restrictions Obama might do all that but due to him being IC he won't. Going by what you say there's a possibility that one Shrike decides to kill every other version of itself before finally killing itself. So does Slendy win because Shrike kills itself? No.



If there are an infinite amount of timelines there are infinite possibilities, and each possibility is realized in at least one of those timelines. Character doesn't fucking matter, because it doesn't make anything physically impossible. And the Shrike can't permanently kill itself. Even if the possibility is 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% that Obama would do that, in one timeline he would, _because the possibility still exists, and all possibilities are realized in at least one timeline._ I don't know how I can explain this to you any more simply.



> That's not how its powers work, it is not restricted to just what people believe. Just thinking that Slendy is trapped won't mean he's trapped.



That's because multiple people believe different things about him, or records exist. If only one being/source has any information on it, its capabilities would be defined only by that being/source.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Yeah Judas stop baiting WHITE BLACK TRASH!



HAILING FROM KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN!

Saito....

Saito.....

THAT GUY THAT RAIGENS SAITO FROM GHOST IN THE SHELL.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Everyone is assumed to be bloodlusted.
> 
> Get it?



I was told that Bloodlust did not mean the characters acted OC. Understand?



willyvereb said:


> Being a machine it most likely erase its memories as useless data.
> Even if he can't the Shrike would just order one of its temporal clone to kill the original and any other Shrikes that remember the Slenderman.



Please answer my question.



Nevermind said:


> You're tempting me.



And I don't care.



> And yet I do.



That's funny because you haven't shown an understanding of what's transpired here. You're just sitting on the sidelines sniping and cheer-leading.



Endless Mike said:


> Not if there are an infinite amount of timelines, because anything that can possibly happen will happen in at least one of those timelines. It doesn't mater how unlikely it is, as long as it is physically possible, it will happen.



Not really but whatever. Just answer my question, please.



> Wrong. Something being out of character doesn't make it physically impossible, it just makes it unlikely.



You'd be surprised. The monkey analogy implies that eventually Shrike would act completely OC without the aid of modifiers. That isn't true. While modifiers can be used to make someone act OC (a person drinking away their sorrows despite being completely against Alcohol) it can not be assumed that the same would happen without the modifiers.



> Whether it does or does not, it has still done every possible thing in at least one timeline.



That sounds like borderline NLF.



The Penetrator said:


> SIT DOWN WHITE TRASH!!



Hope you're not talking to me.



The Penetrator said:


> HALF BREEDS LIKE YOU AREN'T ALLOWED TO SAY IT!



Again; Hope you're not talking to me.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That's funny because you haven't shown an understanding of what's transpired here.



This one mein square is very good.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Technically, Saitomaru's brick-walling here.
Which is also considered a form of baiting.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I was told that Bloodlust did not mean the characters acted OC. Understand?



It means they will do anything necessary to win.



> Not really but whatever. Just answer my question, please.



Yes really. This is a very simple concept, the fact that you continually fail to comprehend it either speaks poorly of your intelligence or indicates you are trolling. And your question is irrelevant.



> You'd be surprised. The monkey analogy implies that eventually Shrike would act completely OC without the aid of modifiers. That isn't true. While modifiers can be used to make someone act OC (a person drinking away their sorrows despite being completely against Alcohol) it can not be assumed that the same would happen without the modifiers.



In an infinite amount of timelines with infinite possibilities, there are an infinite amount of possible "modifiers".



> That sounds like borderline NLF.



No, it's just common fucking sense, based on the very definition of infinity.


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I was told that Bloodlust did not mean the characters acted OC. Understand?





Scratchy said:


> A bloodlusted Ikari Shinji will smash a baby's head in. So will a bloodlusted Ghandi.
> 
> Get it?



They will do everything which is necessary to kill their opponents. If it's necessary to defeat his opponent, Obama will  





> STRIP NAKED AND DO THE MACARENA DURING A STATE OF THE UNION ADDRESS.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

Or, in that timeline, Obama was high on mind altering drugs slipped into his morning coffee by accident.

The fact that it isn't IC doesn't change the fact that it can happen, and if it can happen, given an infinite amount of time or infinite amount of scenarios, it _will_ happen eventually.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

I still like my idea of paper and typewriter randomly materializing better.
Because that can happen, as well. Given infinite possibilities.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Just to make it a bit more final.



Hidalgo said:


> The Shrike as seen in the _Hyperion_ series is hunting the Slenderman, and wants to place him on the Tree of Thorns.
> 
> Slenderman feels like maybe he wants to trying killing someone other than Humans for a change.
> 
> ...



I don't see the words "no bloodlust" or "in character" in this post.

Do any of you?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Technically, Saitomaru's brick-walling here.
> Which is also considered a form of baiting.



Funny, sounds similar to Slendy's tactic


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

I still like by my idea of infinite loop, that if one Shrike learns of Slender, then every Shrike past future and present will know of Slender.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Funny, sounds similar to Slendy's tactic



Coincidence?

Or something more sinister?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

And they will all see it as just a strange little thing that won't die, thus it will be helpless before them.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> And they will all see it as just a strange little thing that won't die, thus it will be helpless before them.



Therefore endless loop.

I also find it unfair that slender, being street level has to kill Shrike which is way higher.

Did anyone answer the question of them both using time and space manipulation?

I still say, nobody loses, 

except us, because we wasted time arguing about random sh!t like this.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Slender Man is building level. He's just hax and hard to kill, one could say the same against him.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> It matters not since the Shrike technically won't die. Feelings of preservation have nothing to do with it.
> Anyways, from what I remember the Shrike has no sense of individuality. So self-preservation instincts are very unlikely.
> Of course the Shrike would protect itself against outside threats but I doubt it would be against "suicide" if it's the best course of action.
> 
> ...



So Shrike would kill itself/mind wipe itself if necessary? A simple yes or no will suffice.



> So you're asking if a highly advanced machine that operates on timefuckery and alternate realities can analyze powers with timefuckery and alternate realities?
> Because you did just that.



Yes, that's what I asked, could I get an answer?



Scratchy said:


> A bloodlusted Ikari Shinji will smash a baby's head in. So will a bloodlusted Ghandi.
> 
> Get it?



I was told that BL did not trump IC I've brought the point up here and most people seem hesitent to give out their opinion on the subject (most likely because they aren't entirely sure themselves).



Nevermind said:


> >Still appealing to IC restrictions.
> >Nothing mentioning IC restrictions in the OP.
> >Still not getting infinite possibilities thing.
> 
> OBD2012withchips.gif



IC is on by default.
Don't just assume I don't understand something because I have a different opinion than you. By that same token you don't understand life or politics because your opinion differs from mine.



Endless Mike said:


> No, burden of proof is on the positive. You're claiming his consciousness will maintain his existence, you have to prove it.



Okay, Slendy has 'fed' off of the consciousness of average humans. Now you must provide proof that the Shrikes consciousness is so abstract. 



> You've repeatedly shown yourself to be stubborn, ignorant, and dishonest. So no one should trust you.



I openly admitted to being stubborn my welcome post-thing. I have not shown dishonesty because I've been saying what I believe to be fact. Just because I MAY be ill informed does not mean I'm dishonest. I won't deny being ignorant on some subjects but then again neither can any of you.



> Then don't appeal to it if you don't have proof for it.



I wasn't, I simply mentioned that I was requesting proof and you jumped down my throat as if I was the main proprietor of the claim.



> How is that going to help him if he is already on the tree?



Intangibility should allow him to slip off the tree.



> Except it's not.



So say you.



> If there are an infinite amount of timelines there are infinite possibilities, and each possibility is realized in at least one of those timelines. Character doesn't fucking matter, because it doesn't make anything physically impossible. And the Shrike can't permanently kill itself. Even if the possibility is 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% that Obama would do that, in one timeline he would, _because the possibility still exists, and all possibilities are realized in at least one timeline._ I don't know how I can explain this to you any more simply.



The possibility does not exist sans modifiers.



> That's because multiple people believe different things about him, or records exist. If only one being/source has any information on it, its capabilities would be defined only by that being/source.



Actually this is the main problem of Slendy, he has no definitive canon and because of that he's sort of a composite of all the things people have put about him. So as I've said before, if I were to go write a series of stories featuring Slendy soloing numerous omnipotents and gaining omnipotence himself it would technically apply to Slendy. This is why I said he should be banned. But no, no one wants to take Saito's advice despite how good it is.



Nevermind said:


> HAILING FROM KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN!
> 
> Saito....
> 
> ...



Hope you're not talking about me.


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 27, 2012)

It HURRts.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 27, 2012)

Guess we're never getting that quote on Slender Man's intangibility.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> IC is on by default.



...........................................................................................................................................................................No it's not.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Hope you're not talking to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Again; Hope you're not talking to me.





Saitomaru said:


> Hope you're not talking about me.



What are going to do about it?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Guess we're never getting that quote on Slender Man's intangibility.



If you REALLY want me to, I can try and get on a laptop and find the Marble Hornets entry i think who ever brought it up might be talking about. However I don't care enough and can't be bothered  doesn't change anything either way.

Could drop Basch in it and ask him


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Therefore endless loop.
> 
> I also find it unfair that slender, being street level has to kill Shrike which is way higher.



Then stop arguing this and accept it's a stomp thread.



Saitomaru said:


> So Shrike would kill itself/mind wipe itself if necessary? A simple yes or no will suffice.



If necessary, yes.



> I was told that BL did not trump IC I've brought the point up here and most people seem hesitent to give out their opinion on the subject (most likely because they aren't entirely sure themselves).



You're wrong.



> IC is on by default.
> Don't just assume I don't understand something because I have a different opinion than you. By that same token you don't understand life or politics because your opinion differs from mine.



You obviously don't understand since I've explained it to you many times already but you keep repeating the same ignorant objections that I've continuously debunked.



> Okay, Slendy has 'fed' off of the consciousness of average humans. Now you must provide proof that the Shrikes consciousness is so abstract.



...it's a molded space-time construct that shares a consciousness throughout infinite timelines and thinks in beyond 4 dimensions.



> I openly admitted to being stubborn my welcome post-thing. I have not shown dishonesty because I've been saying what I believe to be fact. Just because I MAY be ill informed does not mean I'm dishonest. I won't deny being ignorant on some subjects but then again neither can any of you.



But you're way more ignorant than we are.



> I wasn't, I simply mentioned that I was requesting proof and you jumped down my throat as if I was the main proprietor of the claim.



You hooked onto something someone mentioned and started using it as an argument without proof.



> Intangibility should allow him to slip off the tree.



It's not a normal tree. It can stab you and not actually physically injure you, but trap your mind/soul in perpetual pain.



> So say you.



So says everyone with a brain.



> The possibility does not exist sans modifiers.



And there are infinite possible modifiers 



> Actually this is the main problem of Slendy, he has no definitive canon and because of that he's sort of a composite of all the things people have put about him. So as I've said before, if I were to go write a series of stories featuring Slendy soloing numerous omnipotents and gaining omnipotence himself it would technically apply to Slendy. This is why I said he should be banned. But no, no one wants to take Saito's advice despite how good it is.



Way to change the subject. In-universe, he is defined by the collective knowledge about him. If all knowledge about him is erased save that of the Shrike, then the Shrike's viewpoint of him defines him.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Way to change the subject. In-universe, he is defined by the collective knowledge about him. If all knowledge about him is erased save that of the Shrike, then the Shrike's viewpoint of him defines him.


Good point.
After that technically the Slenderman becomes subject to the Shrike.
Which pretty much counts for victory.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Ippy said:


> *Character Induced Stupidity:*
> *It should be on, but the characters should be out to win. *
> 
> CIS refers to a character's tendencies in battle.  Basically, just because a character can go all out from the start and use their most powerful abilities, or use tactics that would ensure victory, they most likely won't, if CIS is in effect.
> ...



Here is something interesting.



Judas said:


> Why              ?



It'll help.



willyvereb said:


> Technically, Saitomaru's brick-walling here.
> Which is also considered a form of baiting.



Please elaborate.



Endless Mike said:


> It means they will do anything necessary to win.



Just answer my question: Would it (IC) be adverse to erasing its memories/killing itself?



> Yes really. This is a very simple concept, the fact that you continually fail to comprehend it either speaks poorly of your intelligence or indicates you are trolling. *And your question is irrelevant.*



I'm neither trolling or failing to understand anything. You're just under the assumption that you are correct and because I disagree with you I'm automatically incorrect. Conceited much?



> In an infinite amount of timelines with infinite possibilities, there are an infinite amount of possible "modifiers".



Which doesn't disprove what I said. If anything it just proves exactly what I said.



> No, it's just common fucking sense, based on the very definition of infinity.



Not really.



Scratchy said:


> They will do everything which is necessary to kill their opponents. If it's necessary to defeat his opponent, Obama will



No, but modifiers could be used to make a character act OC.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> Or, in that timeline, Obama was high on mind altering drugs slipped into his morning coffee by accident.
> 
> The fact that it isn't IC doesn't change the fact that it can happen, and if it can happen, given an infinite amount of time or infinite amount of scenarios, it _will_ happen eventually.



Those are modifiers.



willyvereb said:


> I still like my idea of paper and typewriter randomly materializing better.
> Because that can happen, as well. Given infinite possibilities.



I too found it funny.



Nevermind said:


> Just to make it a bit more final.



Bloodlust is on by default as is IC (according to what I was told and no one has really denied it.).



> I don't see the words "no bloodlust" or "in character" in this post.
> Do any of you?



I'll say it again its on by default.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Then stop arguing this and accept it's a stomp thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slender has no soul. 

I'm not arguing, just constantly reminding people that it will be a loop. 

Can conceptual entities even feel pain?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Well in EMH Slender Man's presence was described as having a morphine like effect on some guy he was torturing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Just answer my question: Would it (IC) be adverse to erasing its memories/killing itself?



Not if it was necessary to win.



> I'm neither trolling or failing to understand anything. You're just under the assumption that you are correct and because I disagree with you I'm automatically incorrect. Conceited much?



No, you're incorrect because you fail to understand that with infinite possibilities, anything that is physically possible will happen, and character restrictions don't make anything physically impossible, just unlikely.



> Which doesn't disprove what I said. If anything it just proves exactly what I said.



What the fuck?



> Not really.



Yes really. If there are infinite possible timelines, there are infinite possibilities, and everyone of these possibilities will happen at least once, regardless of the possibility of it occurring in any one timeline.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Bloodlust is on by default as is IC (according to what I was told and no one has really denied it.).
> 
> I'll say it again its on by default.



And I'll say that post you're citing is dated. In practice, the OBD always considers bloodlust on and CIS off by default. It's been that way for years.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Judas said:


> What are going to do about it?



Request that you stop insulting me because its against the rules and I have done nothing to you to warrant said attacks.



Endless Mike said:


> Then stop arguing this and accept it's a stomp thread.



Well I don't know if I'd define this as a stomp match since Shrike has to kill/mind wipe itself as well as lifewipe and erase all sources of information on Slendy before he actually wins.



> If necessary, yes.



Thank you, now that you have answered this little question the last piece of the puzzle has been put into place. You have successfully proved that Shrike is capable of the "kill/mind wipe itself" part of the strategy necessary to kill Slendy. With that finally done, Shrike wins with mild difficulty.



> You're wrong.



Prove it.



> You obviously don't understand since I've explained it to you many times already but you keep repeating the same ignorant objections that I've continuously debunked.



You haven't really debunked anything, but now that you finally answered my question I no longer have to deal with all these random side topics.



> ...it's a molded space-time construct that shares a consciousness throughout infinite timelines and thinks in beyond 4 dimensions.



Now that wasn't so hard, now was it?



> But you're way more ignorant than we are.



That's debatable.



> You hooked onto something someone mentioned and started using it as an argument without proof.



No I didn't. I even went so far as to point out that I requested proof.



> It's not a normal tree. It can stab you and not actually physically injure you, but trap your mind/soul in perpetual pain.



Has it shown the ability to harm conceptual beings? Actually does being conceptual even matter?



> So says everyone with a brain.



And now you're implying that anyone who disagrees with you lacks a brain...



> And there are infinite possible modifiers



I never said there weren't.



> Way to change the subject. In-universe, he is defined by the collective knowledge about him. If all knowledge about him is erased save that of the Shrike, then the Shrike's viewpoint of him defines him.



I didn't change the subject, I simply pointed out how Slendy's canon works while hoping that the realization might finally get Slendy banned from matches.

Anyway Shrike wins, it took you guys long enough to answer my question but it was finally answered.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

The reason this is a 'stomp' is because Shrike is trillions of times FTL.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol, more.

A LOT more.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Request that you stop insulting me because its against the rules and I have done nothing to you to warrant said attacks.



I don't understand.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Not if it was necessary to win.



Already responded to this. Shrike wins.



> No, you're incorrect because you fail to understand that with infinite possibilities, anything that is physically possible will happen, and character restrictions don't make anything physically impossible, just unlikely.



You're assuming I don't understand something just because I disagree...



> What the fuck?



Read my statement from before.



> Yes really. If there are infinite possible timelines, there are infinite possibilities, and everyone of these possibilities will happen at least once, regardless of the possibility of it occurring in any one timeline.



With modifiers yes, without no.



Nevermind said:


> And I'll say that post you're citing is dated. In practice, the OBD always considers bloodlust on and CIS off by default. It's been that way for years.



Its the sticky'd post that is listed as the rules, being that I'm new how can you expect me to assume that those rules are wrong? Especially when I was told otherwise.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Judas said:


> I don't understand.



That's not my fault. I'm asking that you stop insulting me for no reason.

@EM Why would you neg me for disagreeing with you? Is that a legitimate reason to neg someone?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Well I don't know if I'd define this as a stomp match since Shrike has to kill/mind wipe itself as well as lifewipe and erase all sources of information on Slendy before he actually wins.



Which would be effortlessly easy for him...



> Prove it.



Already did. Not my fault you can't read.



> You haven't really debunked anything, but now that you finally answered my question I no longer have to deal with all these random side topics.



You are wrong. Get over it.



> Now that wasn't so hard, now was it?



I believe I explained this from the beginning.



> That's debatable.



Regarding this issue it's not.



> No I didn't. I even went so far as to point out that I requested proof.



Yet you kept bringing it up as in "if this is true, then such-and-such".



> Has it shown the ability to harm conceptual beings? Actually does being conceptual even matter?



Not sure. But I highly doubt you're escaping it just by becoming intangible. And even if you do somehow manage to escape it, you're still in another dimension, possibly billions of years into the future.



> And now you're implying that anyone who disagrees with you lacks a brain...



More like anyone who fails to grasp simple concepts like the ones I've been explaining to you over and over again.



> I never said there weren't.



Then your argument is bunk.


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That's not my fault. I'm asking that you stop insulting me for no reason.



I'll ask you to stop being a brick wall for no reason.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> You're assuming I don't understand something just because I disagree...



Your disagreements consist of simply repeating your point over and over again despite it being explained why you are wrong. If you really understood what I was saying you would actually attempt to counter it instead of just repeating yourself. Therefore it's logical to conclude that you don't understand my arguments.



> Read my statement from before.



I did. You're full of shit.



> With modifiers yes, without no.



And there are infinite possible "modifiers", as you have already admitted. There's a reason why each of these possibilities is different, not all the same.



> Its the sticky'd post that is listed as the rules, being that I'm new how can you expect me to assume that those rules are wrong? Especially when I was told otherwise.



How about the fact that everyone is telling you that you're wrong?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That's not my fault. I'm asking that you stop insulting me for no reason.
> 
> @EM Why would you neg me for disagreeing with you? Is that a legitimate reason to neg someone?



I negged you because you were ignoring evidence and stonewalling, which is unacceptable behavior in a debate.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Which would be effortlessly easy for him...



If you say so (no this is not meant to be sarcastic)



> Already did. Not my fault you can't read.



No you didn't.



> You are wrong. Get over it.



Because you say so? Sure.



> I believe I explained this from the beginning.



No, you evaded my questions, which is why it took this long.



> Regarding this issue it's not.



How so? You seem to be ignorant when it comes to Slendy, while I am ignorant of the minute details involving Shrike (I have the book series its from) that makes us equal in our ignorance.



> Yet you kept bringing it up as in "if this is true, then such-and-such".



I brought it up at most thrice, and that was while I waited for information.



> Not sure. But I highly doubt you're escaping it just by becoming intangible. And even if you do somehow manage to escape it, you're still in another dimension, possibly billions of years into the future.



Good point.



> More like anyone who fails to grasp simple concepts like the ones I've been explaining to you over and over again.



You mean the very same concepts that are subject to debate? Yeah, no.



> Then your argument is bunk.



My argument was that barring modifiers there is no reason to assume Shrike would act OC. You stating that there are infinite modifiers did not disprove what I said.



Judas said:


> I'll ask you to stop being a brick wall for no reason.



I'm not being a "brick wall" I just happened to disagree with you (well not actually you since you haven't helped much).


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I'm not being a "brick wall" I just happened to disagree with you (well not actually you since you haven't helped much).



Everyone in this thread has contributed to this thread. You're just to busy being a pile of bricks to acknowledge said contributions.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Your disagreements consist of simply repeating your point over and over again despite it being explained why you are wrong. If you really understood what I was saying you would actually attempt to counter it instead of just repeating yourself. Therefore it's logical to conclude that you don't understand my arguments.



Maybe because you were just repeating the same argument over and over again...



> I did. You're full of shit.



So say you.



> And there are infinite possible "modifiers", as you have already admitted. There's a reason why each of these possibilities is different, not all the same.



Uh huh.



> How about the fact that everyone is telling you that you're wrong?



You keep saying "everyone but I don't remember everyone disagreeing. Not even the mod disagreed when I brought it up.



Endless Mike said:


> I negged you because you were ignoring evidence and stonewalling, which is unacceptable behavior in a debate.



I wasn't "stonewalling" you guys were just failing to answer my simple questions which made the whole thing take longer because I was forced to repeatedly answer the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> *snip irrelevant bullshit*
> 
> My argument was that barring modifiers there is no reason to assume Shrike would act OC. You stating that there are infinite modifiers did not disprove what I said.



Yes it does. Because if you have infinite possible timelines, for every possible event, it will inevitably happen in at least one timeline. Shrike "acting OC" is a possible event, therefore some convergence of situations, or just random chance, will cause it to happen in at least one timeline. This is what you continuously fail to comprehend. You have said absolutely nothing to disprove this, just relied on your false interpretations and failure to understand the concept.


----------

